# Trade a reel seat?



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a size 20 blue Alps triangle reel seat and need a black one. Anyone want to trade? I'll give you the blue one, you give the black one. I'm in the Hampton VA area. 757-871-9246.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I will check to see if I have that. I doubt it, but will check.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry...


----------

